# Furry Books for Kindle?



## Lion_Lover (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi everyone I just got a Kindle Fire and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for Furry Books available in Kindle format. I bought all of Kyle Golds books and a few furry short stories but I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions?


----------



## soutthpaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Sunset of Furmankind is a must, its on kindle..  Blue Horizons is good too, Dialene is good.  Kyles gold collection is free on kindle..  Ill have to check my kindle for others..


----------



## Poetigress (Jun 6, 2012)

They're not in PDF (they're in Kindle format), but you can get three of my furry/semi-furry works for Kindle:

By Sword and Star (furry fantasy)
http://www.amazon.com/By-Sword-and-Star-ebook/dp/B007FLWKWS/

Real Dragons Don't Wear Sweaters (fantasy -- with talking dragons!)
http://www.amazon.com/Real-Dragons-Dont-Sweaters-ebook/dp/B005TLM7II/

And for free on Smashwords, a little short story collection called Six Impossible Things:
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/166245

(Six is on Amazon, too, but they haven't dropped the price yet, so you'd have to pay 99 cents on Amazon for it.)

I would also recommend the second issue of Allasso, a furry magazine featuring short stories, poetry, and art (don't know if they're going to put the first issue out as an ebook or not):

http://www.amazon.com/Allasso-Volume-2-Saudade-ebook/dp/B007Z8V9P0/

Gene Wolf and Vixyy Fox are two other authors who have several ebooks available, mostly collections of short stories or stand-alone shorts. 

This is a good page that lists a lot of furry ebooks (and print books as well) available on Amazon:
http://www.genewolf.com/anthrotales/anthro-stories-music-and-art/


----------



## Lion_Lover (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks guys I'll look into them and thank you Poetigress I fixed my post and that genewolf.com link didn't work for me.


----------



## Poetigress (Jun 6, 2012)

Lion_Lover said:


> and that genewolf.com link didn't work for me.



Hm. I know a couple others have had problems seeing the widgets on that page, though it shows up just fine from here. (I'm using IE7 at the moment, but I haven't tried loading the page in any other browsers to see if it works there.) If you have another browser, give it a try in a different one; otherwise... I dunno.


----------



## Lion_Lover (Jun 6, 2012)

Got it thanks


----------



## Poetigress (Jun 6, 2012)

Just noticed your species -- if you haven't read Graveyard Greg's "The Species of Alone," it might be right up your alley:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/17284

(There's also a print version with two other stories that's available for pre-order now from FurPlanet.)


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jun 6, 2012)

Just wondering how much does it cost to buy books on Kindle? Is it the same amount as buying them in an actual book?


----------



## Poetigress (Jun 6, 2012)

Depends on who's publishing them, but ebooks are usually priced less than the print version, at least by a few dollars. Generally they range anywhere from 99 cents to $9.99.


----------



## soutthpaw (Jun 6, 2012)

Forgot about this one, "The First Book of Lapism" really good too esp if you happen to be an Atheist or a Bunny. http://www.amazon.com/The-First-Boo...f=pd_sim_sbs_kstore_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 6, 2012)

http://www.lulu.com/shop/search.ep?type=eBooks&keyWords=furry&x=0&y=0&sitesearch=lulu.com&q=

There's a whole swath of them for you


----------



## FuzzWolf (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm glad I happened to stumble on this thread.

I've been adding a lot of FurPlanet's novels and anthologies to the Kindle catalog lately. We have 18 titles available right now and I'll be adding more soon.

Here's what we've got so far:

By Andres Cyanni Halden:
Within Hallowed Walls, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YR5FXW
A Single Quavering Note, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTFAOO
Beyond Hallowed Walls, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI3EI
Transending Hallowed Walls, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTFI14/
Seeing Spots, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTP4DQ
The Fortune Teller's Poem, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008NXNM4W

By Kristina Tracer:
Beautiful World, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTP5BC
Bonds of Silver, Bonds of Gold, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008TT3ZII

By Ben Goodridge:
White Crusade, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008THLK6Y
Found: One Apocalypse, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008THTIW2

By Phil Geusz:
Resisting Arrest, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008QD4C6Q
Freedom City, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008R53QVU/

By Rechan:
Handcuffs and Lace, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005007PVW
Will of the Alpha, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008NXI12U

Holidays, edited by Ajax and Cyanni, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008PXL4OU

Monster by Roz Gibson, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTHZO2

Piggy Moto All-Star Boar Band by Nicholas McRae, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008TC1ZDC

Trevor's Tricks by FuzzWolf, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003MQNR2C

There's quite a range of genres and subjects there so hopefully you'll find something which suites your taste.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 10, 2012)

Anything by Kyell Gold.
This one strangely says its free. o3o
http://www.amazon.com/Gold-Standard-ebook/dp/B0055OLHP8/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1#


----------



## cpam (Aug 22, 2012)

Paul Kidd has a lot of his books on the Kindle these days, both furry and non-furry.  So does M C A Hogarth.  They have different styles and story interests, but both are worth looking up.  I've always been partial to Paul's *Fangs Of K'aath*, myself; good old-fashioned Arabian Knights type fantasy.


----------



## Mytransformations (Jun 25, 2015)

I've written 2 if I may humbly suggest my own. I commissioned Volkenfox and Mamabliss to do the covers, respectively.

Going Bananas (Ape)
Georgie Simmons is the first human being to be sent to explore another planet. But when she lands, she finds she's stranded, and something is causing her to change. Can Georgie learn the truth before she loses what's left of her humanity, or will she lose her mind and "Go Bananas?"

The Naga Binge (Vore)
Three women, having discovered a lost temple hidden in the jungle, find themselves transformed by ancient magic into Nagas - giant monsters who are half-human and half snake, and who lust for the flesh of females. Will they resist their new desires, or embrace them and go on a binge? This is an erotic tale with vore, transformation, and lesbian themes.

If you read either one, let me know what you think!


----------

